# Vintage Peugeot canyon express



## Kiv (May 4, 2018)

I purchased  a canyon express back in 1986 and have owned it ever sense. I'm in my fifties now and haven't ridin it in a few years. I'm considering letting it go to someone who will. It was one of the last years they where produced in France and has a lot of suntour goodies on it. I'm curious a to know if there is much interest in them? I would appreciate any info you can give me as to its value or desirability. I rode it daily for years and the rear clear cluster and crank ring have been replaced. It has a new seat and handle bars, but all the rest of it has proven to be bulletproof. I can add pictures tomorrow if anyone is interested.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 5, 2018)

One of the earliest MTB, and you're probably right in finding more interest for that specific bike on this page than on the Vintage Mountain Bikes page
certainly nice bikes, Suntour AG, thumbies
I'm 60, and I ride 6000 mi/yr.  My at-rest pulse is 42, and blood pressure the same as when I was 19.
My friend Lew can't match my pace or distance, but he's also 72.  You might want to get back on the bike while you still can - you'd be hard pressed to find a better greenway rider.





http://www.mytenspeeds.com/My_TenSp...ON_EXPRESS/PEUGEOT_CANYON_EXPRESS_2_Intro.htm


----------



## Oilit (May 5, 2018)

Kiv said:


> I purchased  a canyon express back in 1986 and have owned it ever sense. I'm in my fifties now and haven't ridin it in a few years. I'm considering letting it go to someone who will. It was one of the last years they where produced in France and has a lot of suntour goodies on it. I'm curious a to know if there is much interest in them? I would appreciate any info you can give me as to its value or desirability. I rode it daily for years and the rear clear cluster and crank ring have been replaced. It has a new seat and handle bars, but all the rest of it has proven to be bulletproof. I can add pictures tomorrow if anyone is interested.



Have you got any pictures? I have an Orient Express (Made in Japan) and it's a nice bike but I've heard the Canyon Express was a notch higher up the scale.


----------

